# Ace of Spades



## Ron Mc (Dec 28, 2005)

Had some time to chop some wood and glue it back together today. Bloodwood / ebony / curly maple.
*Before turning*





*Finished*













As always comments and concerns welcome.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 28, 2005)

Neat Ron

Thanks for showing the glue up.


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 28, 2005)

Really cool Ron!!

Did you really turn it like that or did you cut it down first?


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 28, 2005)

Bill,
I sanded it down first. That picture just lets people know what a blank looks like.[][]


----------



## woodpens (Dec 28, 2005)

A picture is worth a thousand words! That's a slick pen, Ron.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 28, 2005)

Ron,

Cool!! 
Nice job of keeping everything "on center".


----------



## pete00 (Dec 28, 2005)

looks great ..thanks for sharing the tips


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 28, 2005)

COOL!!!


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 28, 2005)

Loved the picture of the blank! It got me out of the mental rut!!


----------



## Darley (Dec 28, 2005)

Tip Top! Ron you done again, great looking pen


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ron, as always..........Spectacular !


----------



## ldimick (Dec 29, 2005)

Ron,

You really made a boring kit, in my opinion, look great!


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 29, 2005)

Very sharp pen Ron, top notch on the blank work.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Dec 29, 2005)

HI Ron, excellent work, stunning quality on the pen. 
Do you ever have any problems with the pieces sliding out of line as you are glueing them up.[?]


----------



## Hastur (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Bill,
> I sanded it down first. That picture just lets people know what a blank looks like.[][]



Just curious how you sanded it down?  Did you attach a piece of sandpaper to a block of wood and sand it down on the lathe? or just a bench sander?  I have been doing some smaller versions of pens like this and was trying to find a better way of "trimming" off the edges.  Awesome looking pen, my wife liked it and wants something like it now.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 29, 2005)

Excellent work as usual.  The "before" picture is really interesting.


----------



## darbytee (Dec 29, 2005)

Another nice one Ron. Thanks for the before and after shots.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 29, 2005)

Andrew,
If you drill your pieces first and then make your blank on the tube it helps you keep everything lined up properly.
Robert,
I use a belt sander to sand this one down.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 29, 2005)

Lynn,
Actually it was a "boring kit". Not anymore![][]


----------



## Dario (Dec 29, 2005)

Excellent job Ron,  I really like it though I am not much fan of glue-ups/lamination


----------

